# WHERE'S EVERYONE FROM??? AND WHAT SNAKES DO YOU HAVE???



## Surfcop24 (Jun 23, 2005)

Just wanting to know where everyone is from and what snakes you currently have so that I and others know who to ask questions too. That way we can ask someone in a similar climate with the same snake...etc.
And if you would also like to leave any contact details that is up to you personally...

I will Start...

Rick.
Ormeau, Qld.
2 Coastal capets Born Dec. 2004 ( First and only snakes )
email. [email protected]


----------



## Surfcop24 (Jun 23, 2005)

*RE: WHERE*

Sorry I should have put 

Ormeau, Gold Coast, Qld.

I am sure some people have no idea where Ormeau is...lol


----------



## pugsly (Jun 23, 2005)

*RE: WHERE*

Not sure who this thread will go mate, ppl are pretty quite about there collections these days..

But I'll start ya off

Steve
South West Sydney
Pair of Bredlis
(Soon to be) Pair of Diamonds (thanks simone)
Pair of Childreni
Pair of Maccies
Pair of Beardies.


----------



## NoOne (Jun 23, 2005)

I from Sydney.

122 Useless st
Randwick
NSW


I have 50 green pythons and 100 Blackheaded pythons, 200 womas and 1 childrens python. :roll: :roll:


----------



## pugsly (Jun 23, 2005)

Are the gtp's going for $700 too duga!? LOL


----------



## NoOne (Jun 23, 2005)

Na i sell them for $150ea, they are so easy to breed, what i really want is a adult male childrens python, my female is my prized snake, pitty they are so hard to breed i'd cheering if i did that. :wink:


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 23, 2005)

Im from Perth,

I have one stimmi


----------



## pugsly (Jun 23, 2005)

Will this one do mate!?


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm from Melbourne Two Darwins and a trouser snake


----------



## Nome (Jun 23, 2005)

I have a breeding pair of Oenpelli pythons.

You can contact me at [email protected]


Pugsly, duga says- holy hell, where did you get a male childrens from? :wink:


----------



## instar (Jun 23, 2005)

LMAO  Another spontaneously funny thread! I wont meantion my 'clutch' of 22 shinglexbeardy albino hybrids then, I dont think ya can advertise in forums! :lol:

P.s, new linage called Sheardys! They'll be a big hit. :wink:


----------



## alexr (Jun 23, 2005)

Hi Rick

I live in Belrose (suburb of Sydney)

And I am not aloud a snake. :evil: 

I have a Beardie though :lol:, one mean wife (bit on the snappy side - I thought they were meant to carm down with age :roll: ) and a couple of kids.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 23, 2005)

lmao @ alexr i can relate to that, i call the kids elfs...evil little ..
baz from
&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;
snakes lizzies frogs &amp; dogs


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 23, 2005)

Huh, you think I'd swap THIS for GTP's? You must think I got them rocks in me 'ead


----------



## Liccy (Jun 23, 2005)

Killabakh, near Taree

1 lil diamond


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 23, 2005)

No worries Pugsly, I can't wait till you get her. She's aprincess. I named my female Beautiful cos' i really couldn't find another suitable name for her.

Anyway, Im a westie just like Pugsly. Mostly skinks and pythons. And two types of dragons.

Simone.


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 23, 2005)

Also alexr, wives don't usually calm down with age they actually start to bite once they get older. The kids i wouldn't have a clue on, my reptiles are my kids. Shame you can't lock the wife and kids up in an enclosure and feed the odd rat to them. 

Simone


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 23, 2005)

WHO say's you can't?????


----------



## junglemad (Jun 23, 2005)

*call it sydney paranoia*

I have a selection of pythons and a few things...the front window is open help yourself.


----------



## rodentrancher (Jun 23, 2005)

*RE: call it sydney paranoia*

The Riverland, S.A. Two Murray Darling Carpet Juvies and a 5ft Brissie Coastal Carpet so far, but think the collection might grow. Wouldn't mind getting some sort of Lizards, ie. Beardies maybe? Cheers Cheryl


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: call it sydney paranoia*



junglemad said:


> I have a selection of pythons and a few things...the front window is open help yourself.



LOL, my thoughts exaclty!!! 

P.s, i better lock up my GTP's, Boa's and cornies!!!! LOL


----------



## rodentrancher (Jun 23, 2005)

*RE: Re: call it sydney paranoia*

:lol: Fuscus is amazed at our lack of security round here. He even knows where we leave the shed/house key when we go out, so he can sneak in and use the net! LOL! Hey Shermy, what is that guy punching out in your Avatar?


----------



## apple (Jun 23, 2005)

I live in sydney and have 2 diamonds 2 beardys 1 stimmie 1 coastal. A those albino beardies expensive junglemad????


----------



## junglemad (Jun 23, 2005)

They are reasonably pricey mate unless you breed them yourself of course


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: call it sydney paranoia*



rodentrancher said:


> Hey Shermy, what is that guy punching out in your Avatar?



Another pain in the rrrrrrr's human being!!! What i feel like doing on many occasions!!! LOL   :lol:


----------



## junglemad (Jun 23, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: call it sydney paranoia*

Hey that looks like the school i work at. It is part of our new discipline policy. The hard thing is trying to stop.


----------



## Stevo (Jun 24, 2005)

dugadugabowbow said:


> I from Sydney.
> 
> 122 Useless st
> Randwick
> ...



Yeah thanks alot Steve, I went to that address last night with balaclava on and all i got out of the heist was a dam pomeranian.


ps. i checked the roof and still no gtp's?????????
where do you keep them?


----------



## freerider (Jun 24, 2005)

Scott
Kellyville
I don't mind posting cause you guys probably already know what I keep and my locations on my profile
Pair of acckies
Mitchell's water Monitors
Beardies
Murray River Turtles
diamond Pythons
Dwarf Green Tree Frogs
And a Spencers Monitor on the way


----------



## westhamsc (Jun 24, 2005)

> Im a westie just like Pugsly


yay two more to the westie clan  :lol:

me location
&lt;----------------
3 frillys
1 coastal
1 MD
1 childreni
1 bredli
1 diamond
1 bearded
and one mean guard dog :lol:


----------



## Mangles (Jun 24, 2005)

Northside of Brisbane:

8 month old Stimsons,
4 month old coastal carpet,
7 year old sawshell turtle.


----------



## Gilleni (Jun 24, 2005)

central coast...

2 beardies (barbata)
1 juvi pygmy mulga monitor or gillens monitor

not allowed to keep snakes, DAM PARENTS, just dont understand how harmless they are....


----------



## Jules (Jun 24, 2005)

Bondi,
North western carpet python. After reading colubrids thread want one of them.


----------



## OuZo (Jun 24, 2005)

> yay two more to the westie clan



NO not more!!! 

3 diamonds
2 childreni
2 coastals
5 central netteds
4 jacky dragons
2 angle headed dragons
and as of last night a freckled monitor!!! he's so cute 
oh and almost a red belly EEK :shock:


----------



## ether (Jun 24, 2005)

Name: Brad Breath

Bredli
Pair of coastals
Pair of shingles
Pair of Ackies


----------



## alexr (Jun 24, 2005)

johnbowemonie said:


> Shame you can't lock the wife and kids up in an enclosure and feed the odd rat to them





africancichlidau said:


> WHO say's you can't?????



HA HA HA. Wouldn't have a prob. putting them in an enclosure it would need to be sound proof though..."AAALLLLLEEEEXXXX have you taken put out the rubbish....")

Ummm....do I have too feed them...?


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 24, 2005)

Not feeding them will solve all your problems for you mate.
hehehehehehe

Simone.


----------



## serpenttongue (Jun 24, 2005)

My location is under my avatar. I keep the following:

Diamond Pythons
Coastal carpet pythons
Centralian pythons
Olive pythons
Spotted pythons
Black headed pythons
Lace Monitors
Blue tongues
Water dragons


----------



## Jason (Jun 24, 2005)

jason live near penrith

3x stimson pythons
1x coastal carpet python
1x eastern bearded dragon
1x central bearded dragon
and many more to come no doubt


----------



## Jadey (Jun 24, 2005)

Melbourne 8) 
Petal (MD)
Noodle (Childrens)
Spikey (Central Beardy)

And soon, Pringles! (Darwin)


----------



## diamond_python (Jun 24, 2005)

Altona Meadows, Melb VIC.

1 x Diamond Python
1 x Childrens Python
1 x Coastal Carpet Python
2 x Central Beardies (m & F)

and MANY MANY more to come...


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm in Melbourne.

2 cats and a goldfish.


----------



## OuZo (Jun 24, 2005)

no you sold the goldfish memba?


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah but I bought another one to feed the cats with.


----------



## Skorpious (Jun 25, 2005)

Darwin Carpet x3
Coastal Carpet x1
Children's x3


----------



## Jadey (Jun 25, 2005)

Ahh Skorpious you live in Bairnsdale? Thats awesome  Go fishing there with fishing club


----------



## Greebo (Jun 25, 2005)

Proserpines
Coastals
Murrays
Diamonds
Darwins
GTS
Spotted
Childreni
Beardies
Bluies
EWD
Shinglebacks

I live in Wagga. Most of the snakes are housed in the shed out the back. The key is under the little gnome with the fishing pole and I am usually out between 4pm-6pm.I hope this helps.


----------



## Duke_jensen (Jun 25, 2005)

Pair of Darwins
Pair of MD's
Pair of BHP's
Trio of Breadies
oh and the big dog that guards the door


----------



## Skorpious (Jun 26, 2005)

Sweet someone knows where Bairnsdale is  
Sometimes I feel like I am way out in the sticks with ya'll from the big smoke


----------



## rumpig (Jun 26, 2005)

coastals
jungles
beardies
shingles
water dragons
and a cat


----------



## lutzd (Jun 26, 2005)

Greebo said:


> . Most of the snakes are housed in the shed out the back. The key is under the little gnome with the fishing pole and I am usually out between 4pm-6pm.I hope this helps.



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## instar (Jun 26, 2005)

Hey Greebo, ya mowers a heap of junk and ya whippersnippers buggered too! Keys back under the Gnome! :wink: :lol: Has the woma been eating?


----------



## Jadey (Jun 26, 2005)

Haha my parents want to move to bairnsdale once us kids are gone, they think it is the perfect location for retirement lol


----------

